# over/under fertilization or heat-stress???



## Treebeard

Hello, this problem has been developing with my plants over the last couple weeks. The strain is Sensi star, growing in Flood&drain hydro using general hydroponic nutes. I know that sensi star doesn't like high levels of nutrients so i've been watering down the nutrient solution but im a bit worried i may have over/under done it. The obvious signs of over-fertilization are there ( curled leaf tips) but then alot of the leaves are turning pale green, almost yellow. When toping up my reservoir, i normally add about 20litres with full level of flowering nutrients then add between 1/3 and 1/2 the amount again but just with plain water. Im using 2x 400w HPS, one of which has a heat shield which doesn't seem to make any positive differance compared to the one without. These are roughly a month into flowering, this wasnt a problem during vegative growth so im pretty sure it has something to do with too high nutrients but just need some other opinions Thanks.


----------



## sweetnug

Flush em for a cycle and give them a lower nutrient content you still have a lot of hope.


----------



## Treebeard

thanks for reply. Are you sure that its too high nutes?? The whole plant is really pale green, i dont understand why too much nutes would make it pale, i thought the leaves go very dark? only a few leaves are curling at the tips around the bottom of the plant. Im really confused, please help!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Damn mang i really S-U-C-K at sick plant problems.   Check out this link if you haven't already it may help ya out.   If not i'll try and send someone your way. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1956*


----------



## Runbyhemp

Can't lack of nitrogen make plants appear like that. Flowering nutes don't provide much. I give my plants extra nitrogen about half way through flowering. Just a thought ..


----------



## Treebeard

Hey thanks for the replies. I think you might  be right about the lack of N, I think i will try and up the nitrogen and watch closely over the next few days and see what effect it has. Another thing ive noticed is that alot of the larger fan leaves that look healthy seem to fall off really easily which is a bit worrying. Thanks again


----------



## Runbyhemp

> Another thing ive noticed is that alot of the larger fan leaves that look healthy seem to fall off really easily which is a bit worrying.



Definitely sounds like Nitrogen


----------



## Treebeard

hello again. My problem is getting far worse and im really stuck about what to do! Heres what i have tried since i first posted the problem. Firstly I increased the amount of nutrients(full flowering amounts as shown on the general hydro bottle) as i thought it could be a lack of Nitrogen, this didnt really help. I then thought that it could be a Mg deficiency causing the Nitrogen problem so i added roughly 2tsp per gallon to the nutrient solution aswell applying it through a spray daily, this also didnt really help. Ive added a heater to the nutrient solution as it was a bit cold, its now roughly 19c but still no improvement. 

  Its a bit odd because there is 2 plants in the grow tray but only one is severly affected, the other has far less yellowing leaves. Im really getting worried now, as you can see its pretty bad! any help really will be appreciated


----------



## Dubbaman

hey OS man ive not really tried out helping in the sick plants and all yet too much (ive had my own problems) but in that first set of pics it looked to me like the tips were curling up and i had read in the help thread of this section some stuff aobut P-K diffiencies that can cause it to do that here is a link to that [thread=16461]thread[/thread] hope it helps out some guy


----------



## DLtoker

Listen and trust me and others when they say flush your plants.  You will be so happy if you flush all the excess nutes and salts out of your soil right now.  Don't give them any ferts for the next week either.  After the break from the nutes, then start them up again at half strength.  

I know you want to push nutes to get big nugs.  However, there are only so many nutes a plant can physically utilize.  I have grown plants with no nutes except for what was in my soil up until the last two weeks of flowering.  Less is more my friend... Less is so much more.


----------



## DankCloset

i would have flushed them a week ago, flush em, you'll be glad u did, your soil is to acidic, causing the burn


----------



## Treebeard

im growing in hydro, not soil. should i just flush with plain water still?? thanks for the replies


----------



## DLtoker

Yes... Sorry.  No matter what medium.  Swap out your res with fresh water and let it run with no nutes for a week... :aok:


----------



## DankCloset

lol i missed that too hahahah, shows how stupid i got today lol


----------



## Treebeard

Thanks for all the help!  i'll try that and see how they're looking in a week


----------



## DAT

Offspring what happened after the flush?


----------



## Oscar

DLtoker summed it up quite well!


----------



## Treebeard

No real noticeable difference yet. I had a long talk to a guy in my local hydro shop and he concluded that its possible one of a few things but most likely its a problem with my nutrients. I think that the nutrient bottles may have gotten too cold and theres weird stuff floating around in the 'Bloom' bottle. so i bought another one in hope it will help. Im still sticking with the flushing out for the moment though to see if it improves anything, Thanks


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ

I pretty much agree with the other guys about the flushing. Check this page out if you still have problems. http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks/ThankYou.htm


----------



## Celebrity Bob

I was thinking after the flush try a new nutrient setup? Diff brands and such?


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ

After all of my trial and error I've found Flora nova to be the only nutrients to use. I just add a lil cal-mag to it. Flora Nova is one part and works great with both hydro and soil.


----------



## DankCloset

i'll have to give it a try and see if it makes a differance in my cfl grow


----------

